

Official Google Blog: A fresh take on the browser - mqt
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/09/fresh-take-on-browser.html

======
apu
This is something I hadn't noticed in the earlier postings about this browser:

 _"By keeping each tab in an isolated "sandbox", we were able to prevent one
tab from crashing another and provide improved protection from rogue sites."_

While the other features of the browser are hard to judge without active
usage, this one is huge. Firefox, for all its virtues, is still too much like
early 90's operating systems -- not enough separation between processes
(tabs).

In fact, since the browser is now the de-facto OS for a large variety of
applications, it makes sense for browser writers to consciously design it as
such. This means not repeating mistakes made in the OS world (mistakes such as
not running processes in their own protected memory space, or using
cooperative multitasking instead of preemptive, etc.)

Also, while firebug plays its role as gdb-for-the-web admirably, we're still
in need of some os-monitoring tools: top, free, and some tools to more closely
look at memory usage.

With the increasing number of high-quality browsers, I'm hoping at least some
of them will make this realization and push in the right direction.

~~~
unalone
A commenter elsewhere said that IE8 does this, and that it's worked wonders.
Can anybody confirm that?

~~~
aneesh
Yes.

ars technica reviewed IE8: "Running a tab in its own process allows that tab
to crash (for any reason) without disrupting any other tab."

[http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080731-ie8-beta-2-get...](http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080731-ie8-beta-2-getting-
heavy-performance-crash-recovery-tweaks.html)

~~~
unalone
Good. I'm glad to see Microsoft actually trying new things. I dislike their
design team as-is, but I at least like remembering that they're talented, if
disagreeable.

------
litewulf
Really really fast Javascript is game changing.

Think about it. People always make fun of how our computers are thousands and
millions of times faster than computers of yore and seem to do basically the
same thing... except that my word processor has live spell checking, and so on
and so forth. Speed is technology enabling. Being able to add features to your
site that won't make it pathetically slow when it would have been previously
is huge.

Screw buzzwords, infrastructure is king. You are only as good as what lies
beneath you.

------
fiaz
Interesting possibilities for Google here to have a new type of googlebot
driven by the user. All browser activities (voting, commenting, contextual
browsing, content generation, etc.) can be wrapped up into a single place
driven by a human being and then beamed over to Google for efficient indexing
far and away more accurate than what any other bot could offer in years to
come.

What we need next is a "Google Personal Gateway" so that all of our
connections to the internet can be monitored. Google could offer it out as a
free virus/spam protection package but then have an even greater view of how
people interact with the internet thus giving the consumer an enhanced
internet experience.

[please refrain from informing me about how Incognito will protect user
information - so called "private browsing" is not a full/rich internet
experience]

------
maxklein
This is a smart move, and it's a step in the correct direction. The browser is
an application platform but browsers have not truely caught up with this in
the way the information is presented. The google browser screenshots seems to
be the one that goes the furthest.

------
volida
if google books version is not opening for you

[http://gondwanaland.com.nyud.net/mlog/files/google-chrome-
co...](http://gondwanaland.com.nyud.net/mlog/files/google-chrome-comic.pdf)

------
josefresco
Considering today's gas prices, shouldn't they have called the new JS engine
"Turbo V6" instead of "V8"?

Lame joke I know ;)

------
vaksel
great now you'll have to test sites in Google also

~~~
litewulf
except that its webkit and not OMG NEW BROWSER RENDERER!

------
bootload
_"... We're releasing this beta for Windows to start the broader discussion
and hear from you as quickly as possible. We're hard at work building versions
for Mac and Linux too, and will continue to make it even faster and more
robust. ..."_

Yeah great strategic move. If you start developing exclusively in the
G-sandpit will this restrict any sale of an application/startup?

~~~
litewulf
Just as much as developing solely for IE.

Good lord did you even think about what you just wrote? Its a browser, not a
torture device!

~~~
bootload
_"... Good lord did you even think about what you just wrote? Its a browser,
not a torture device! ..."_

Keep your emotions in check, ad hominem.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
ad hominem -- name-calling to discredit the speaker's argument.

I could care less about your thread, but ad hominem wasn't in there. At least
from where I could see. He didn't personally attack you, he was surprised at
your remarks.

~~~
bootload
_"... Good lord did you even think about what you just wrote? Its a browser,
not a torture device! ..."_

Can you explain the how this language adds to the discussion without resorting
to ridicule?

 _"... I could care less about your thread ..."_

Chrome has the potential to be just as closed as MS (bad), Apple because the
real power is in who controls the commits. Do you have anything worthwhile to
add about how Chrome could become another closed system?

~~~
cglee
I vote that it's implied name calling... "did you even think about what you
just wrote" is basically calling someone stupid. Not literally, of course, but
semantically it is. But I thought it was funny, no rude.

